# Bumps on cat's neck?



## Jenyfyr

A week or so ago while petting Arty, I felt a little bump in the fur under his neck; it was hard and kindof felt like a little pimple. It felt pretty superficial and didn't bother him, so I didn't think anything of it - figured maybe he'd clawed himself while having a scratch or something. But then the other night, I felt more of these bumps directly on the front of his throat, and tonight it felt like there's a few more on the sides of his neck. Any ideas as to what this could be? I don't think it's feline acne as the cats don't have plastic bowls and it's no where near his chin. We've recently started trying to get our boys on wet food and Arty is taking to it more than the other cat, so I guess it could be an allergy, though he hasn't had any wet food in a few days. I've also started transitioning them to a urinary formula dry food in the last couple of days, but I noticed the first few bumps before introducing the new dry food. The other thing I'm thinking is that it could be clogged pores/dry skin, since these bumps are on a part of his body that he can't clean well. I tried brushing his neck tonight, thinking some small clumps of fur might come out but he wouldn't sit still (our old cat used to get something that felt similar, and once brushed, small clumps of fur attached to a dry 'stem' would come off him). Has anyone else experienced this? I do plan to make him a vet appointment as soon as I can, but thought I'd do some investigating here first.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Jenyfyr said:


> ...small clumps of fur attached to a dry 'stem' would come off him...


I'm not much help, but my Marmalade would get those little bumps/scabs with a stem of hair and for him, it was due to a flea allergy. Just one flea bite could give him the reaction so I had to keep everyone Revolutioned during flea season to keep Marmy comfortable. _I should clarify: Marmy didn't appear to be uncomfortable or in pain, but I meant comfort as in not having to deal with biting/itching fleas._
Best of luck figuring this out for your boy. 
heidi=^..^=


----------



## Jenyfyr

Thanks for your input, Heidi. I don't think it's fleas, as our other cat is totally fine and they're both 100% indoor cats. I haven't noticed him scratching at his neck any more than usual, so I'm assuming whatever these bumps are aren't itchy to him. My husband is going to call the vet tomorrow and see when we can get an appointment. We have to try for something later in the day as I like to be home with Arty after vet visits - the poor thing gets so worked up, he'll physically shake at the vet's office and then pants for a good hour after we get him home!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

One of my guys has this happen too, I assumed it was an allergy so I switched food but it didn't help. I too brush often and the bumps seem to go away them come back somewhere else. I did show them to a vet she didn't say what there were from but unless it grew or changed she wouldn't worry about. I still assume it is an allergic reaction maybe to some thing in the house or yard cause changing the food,(more than a couple times) has not made a difference.Use flea stuff monthly. Grass. soap,my hair stuff or dirt or insect??? Still trying to figure it out. They do go outside in an enclosure. So if you find some answers please share.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Jenyfyr said:


> I don't think it's fleas, as our other cat is totally fine and they're both 100% indoor cats.


I just wanted to add that our cats were also completely indoor cats and none of the other kitties had a problem. I also *never* saw fleas. ...but Marmy would get those bumps. *A* flea could have ridden into the home on my pantleg or come in on a new foster, but I never saw my kitties with any fleas on them. I really have no other explanation. Food allergy would have been my next guess. HOWEVER...I noticed this last year that Mailbu would get those little scab-tufts and her hair was thinning over her rump. This began in late summer and disappeared in the fall, after a cold-snap. Nothing changed, so I wonder if it was a seasonal thing due to something late-blooming outside?
Maybe that is what is troubling your boy? I don't know if there is anything that could be used to treat that, other than benadryl or simply waiting until the blooming-thing dies or stops producing its' whatever...
Good luck,
h


----------

